# Public slipway to launch boat



## PalmaVirtuti (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi all, just concluded deal to purchase boat, but looking for advice on best public slipways around Dubai. I will be keeping the boat on trailer in Al Quoz area so the closer to that the better.

I checked out the Umm Suquim Marina near Jumeirah beach. Good launch facility but nowhere to keep the trailer while on the water...

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubai International Marine Club

They have a large slipway and plenty of parking


----------



## PalmaVirtuti (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Marc - I went past there today (at least I think it was at the correct entrance next to Barasti?) and security there told me that I could launch there for AED250, but only if there were no event going on...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah that's the one. 

There are not many events so its available most weekends, the only major stuff is the boat show and the power boat racing. 

Alternatively you could go to Jumeirah Beach and go on from there, there are some places and little marinas scattered around as long as car can handle being on sand. 

Marine Club is better though location wise, straight into marina or palm from there. 

What boat did you get?


----------



## PalmaVirtuti (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks. I'm happy to pay the launch fee if there is the convenience of parking there as that's going to be the problem at the other smaller places. Sand is not an issue, will be towing with 4x4 F150, but the less inconvenience the better.

I bought a 26' Catamaran that was originally imported from Australia. Still trying to get a trailer made up as it's currently wet berthed in Abu Dhabi, but these guys are slack in getting back to you...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I know nothing about boats but given there are only really two 'public' beaches anywhere in the Emirate, then the chances of getting cheap launching facilities would be remote.

But interested to find out what you end up discovering so good luck - do report back.


----------



## PalmaVirtuti (Jul 2, 2014)

The slipways in Jumeirah area are free to launch boat, but you cannot park your vehicle with trailer there which makes it an issue. I don't mind paying to launch so long as it's stress free in terms of leaving your vehicle and trailer...


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice boot.


----------

